# Toulouse - Ville Rose



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Dalbade Church*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hôtel de Lamamye*
1540


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*L'hôtel de Brucelles*
1534-1545


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hôtel de Buet*
16th century







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hôtel de Cheverry*
16th century



























_(from exposition "Toulouse Renaissance" - 2018)_


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Bachelor's door in the Capitol's courtyard*
1546
with the statue of the king Henri IV


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

This old architecture is charming and interesting. Great pictures, thank you! kay:


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Notre Dame de la Dalbade*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

old church converted into offices


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Cloister of Saint-Pierre-des-Chartreux in the garden of the University Toulouse I Capitole:


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Inside the Jacobins with the palm top of 28m






































*the Jacobins cloister*





























the old canteen











*chapter house*


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Notre Dame de la Daurade Basilica*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Saint Sernin Basilica*
the largest Romanesque church in Europe on the paths of saint jacques de compostelle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toulouse :cheers:


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*By night*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Saint Etienne Cathedral*
Romanesque art and Gothic art


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*chapel of the Carmelites*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*art gallery photo of the water tower*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Taur church*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Saint-Aubin church*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hotel d'Assezat by night*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Jacobins by night*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*La Grave*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful shots of Toulouse! Thank you!


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

you're welcome!

*Abattoirs Museum of modern Art*



with a Picasso's picture


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

The architecture looks kinda SPANISH .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toulouse! :cheers:


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Augustins Museum*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Quai des Savoirs*
Old university headquarter


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hotel Dieu Saint Jacques*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toulouse :cheers:


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Toulouse is the real pink city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@urba31: You will be at Toulouse, day after tomorrow? Tour de France will be at Toulouse; its possible to take some photos?


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

I work in a building near the Place Dupuy, where Tour de France passes 3km before the arrivals.
I think many photos will be...
On TV will be great pictures from drones and helicopters...


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*Alsace Lorraine street*


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*Hôtel Dieu Saint Jacques from Garonna river right bank*


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*Jacobins from Garonna river left bank*


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*French National july 14th*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

videos with Some streets and monuments in city-centre Toulouse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toulouse, but for videos there is this forum:








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

